# David's 2001 Civic EV



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Sounds cool! Should be interesting to see how fast you can do it with some know how and no supply issues to deal with. Maybe someday someone will make it on Ripley's converting a car in under an hour. Pulling the engine on my bug sure made me suspicious of the guys I saw do it in 30 seconds.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Sounds cool! Should be interesting to see how fast you can do it with some know how and no supply issues to deal with. Maybe someday someone will make it on Ripley's converting a car in under an hour. Pulling the engine on my bug sure made me suspicious of the guys I saw do it in 30 seconds.


Yeah, I told myself that I was not going to convert this new car until I had ALL the parts in my possession. My batteries arrived right before I went off to India for 3 weeks and I've been collecting components since last September for this new EV. Now that I have vacation time I'm going all in.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I got all the little stupid things on the car fixed, such as the hood release cable and latch, the Skunk2 coilover suspension has been installed and now I am setting up my work area to start gutting the car.

This afternoon I will begin the gutting process and throw some pictures up on my blog. I want the engine out by Saturday night so I can get the electric motor and transmission connected and dropped back in on Sunday.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The engine is out! So far I am on schedule, my dad and I spent the day working on removing the engine and transmission. Tomorrow we are going to remove the muffler and gas tank, and I'm going to remove the transmission and get the electric motor couplings sorted out. 

I ended up breaking the front motor mount so I need to buy a new one. By Friday I want to have the electric motor mounted back into the car and the mounts for the power steering and AC well on their way.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Something seems to be wrong with your blog. All I get is a little animation of gears spinning.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> Something seems to be wrong with your blog. All I get is a little animation of gears spinning.


I changed the template, it should work now. Google's new dynamic templates seem finicky.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The weather today has not cooperated so far, but I started to work on some little things. I decided to paint my vacuum reservoir and the motor mounts to make the EV look less like a science project. 

Now I have to figure out how I am going to hook up the A/C and Power Steering. The second shaft on my motor was not accessible on my last EV, so I don't know if it will be on this one.

I have a 2.5 HP 130v DC treadmill motor that I am considering using to power the A/C and Power Steering pumps. Has anyone tried this? I've seen some success and failures but not sure on the requirements of these Honda compressors and pumps.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been trimming the adapter plates and getting ready to assemble to electric motor and transmission. I did a test fit today and found that there are some slight differences from the 1996 Civic transmission compared to my newer 2001. There is now a front damper and the clutch mount need areas trimmed out, so I was convinced to just trim out the whole adapter to match the transmission. 

I ended up depleting all my DeWalt batteries for my jig saw so tomorrow I'll finish the last 10 minutes of trimming and see how this now assembles. 

I'm going camping next week so by the end of this week I need the electric motor installed, the gas tank removed and the muffler removed.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I spent the past few nights trimming down my adapter plates and today we removed the muffler and got the motor mounted to the transmission.

http://2001-civic-ev.blogspot.com/2012/08/adapter-plates-trimming.html

We also discovered that my old battery rack from my previous EV, designed to twelve 8 volt deep cycle batteries fit 44 out of the 45 CALB 180 AH cells! The last cell will get a little add-on tray off to the side of the rack, but I'm happy, this means that it will be easy to control the temperature and monitor the whole pack.

Tomorrow I plan on installing the motor into the car and remove the gas tank before going on vacation for a week.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm back from vacation and I got the electric motor and transmission installed, I am now getting the axles in and then bolt up the last two motor mounts.

I haven't removed the gas tank yet, getting the motor installed proved more difficult that I expected. I had to do a lot of trimming on my adapter plates to make room for the driver's side axle and the front motor mounts, and then getting the setup into the car and mounted was a lot of work. 

If everything goes well tomorrow I should have the motor installed, mounts bolted down and axles in then I will do a test spin of the setup using 12 volts!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I finally got the axles installed and the shifter linkages reconnected. I have to pickup manual transmission fluid today and adjust the motor mounts but the front is coming along.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The motor and transmission are mounted! Next up is removing the gas tank. On my last EV I was able to drain the gas tank by putting the car in the START position and running the fuel pump until the tank was empty. I tried that last night but the computer was too smart to allow that!

I have a small shopping list of things to pickup today, but I'm making steady progress. Before I can drop the car back on it's tires I had to rig up the RPM sensor for the Zilla, so I'm going to look into that today.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Gas tank has been dropped but not completely out, the car was too low to the ground to get it out!

This afternoon I am going to fill up the transmission, throw the wheels on and test it out on 12 volts. I'm gonna take a video of it and post it later tonight.

Then I have to make the mounts for the A/C and P/S. There isn't enough room to use the rear shaft of the motor so I am going to try the treadmill motor.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The wheels spin! I'm trying to upload the video to my blog but the server is busy so I'll try it again later. I had some initial issues with the flywheel being unbalanced. Turns out the coupling didn't quite go on straight onto the taper locking sleeve on the motor shaft.

So to fix it I loosened the coupling bolts and spun up the setup on 12 volts and my dad played with the clutch to use the strong clutch pedal to force the flywheel to align. It worked wonderfully and now the transmission and motor is done!

Next up is making the A/C and P/S brackets, which is tomorrow's job.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice trick.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

So I have made the A/C bracket and now working on the motor that will run it. 

However, I am thinking about removing the Power Steering. I don't think the 2.5 HP motor I have will run the A/C and P/S and I value the A/C a lot more. 

Does anyone know what kind of power the A/C and P/S uses at around IDLE?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

My dad and I got the A/C compressor and treadmill motor installed today. Tomorrow I am going to tighten the belt and do some experiments on 24-36 volts to see if the A/C with function.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I've done some testing with the A/C and had to order a smaller diameter pulley.

I am now working on the control tray and wiring of the components. 









I am using a 1" thick plastic sheet for my tray and I did some component placing earlier this week. Now I am bolting down the components and I am going to start the wiring process. 

I'm making steady progress, I am at the point where I can see the end of the road and almost ready to mount my batteries so this evening I ordered up the MiniBMS for my CALB cells.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I now have all the major components on my control tray mounted down!









I also removed the power steering pump this evening and looped the connections so now I should have a decent manual steering setup. My last EV I just left the pump installed but never used it, which left a lot of extra force on the system. With the pump removed I will have an easier job steering than my last EV, which really wasn't too bad for me.

I also received my MiniBMS today and hope to start putting the batteries in this weekend! I don't have too much left, so tomorrow I am planning to finish the front of the EV, get the last wires soldered and speed sensor mounted.


----------



## jrod84 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was just reading your blog and see you went with a heater core versus a ceramic insert or electrical. What led to that decision? 

Is the controller water cooled? If so, is it hooked to the same system as the heater?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

jrod84 said:


> I was just reading your blog and see you went with a heater core versus a ceramic insert or electrical. What led to that decision?
> 
> Is the controller water cooled? If so, is it hooked to the same system as the heater?


I chose to use the heater core because I didn't want to deal with taking apart my entire dash and risk blowing all the airbags. 

The controller isn't water cooled yet, its on a large heatsink. I am going to water cool the controller buy pumping it though the original radiator. 

And I know someone is going to ask why did I get the radiator- well Honda has the radiator and A/C condenser using the same unit, and I like my A/C.


----------



## jrod84 (Jan 20, 2011)

What source is heating your coolant for the heat in the cabin?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

jrod84 said:


> What source is heating your coolant for the heat in the cabin?


I am using a KATs engine block heater. It's 1500 watts and I am using a 12 volt RV hot water pump to circulate the water. I have two 180 AMP contactors running the high voltage to the KATs and it's fused at 20 AMPs.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Today was a very productive day. My dad made the mount for the Zilla speed sensor and installed it while I finished the 12 volt wiring, cleaned up the cables with zip ties and removed all the remaining fuel systems. My girlfriend emptied the trunk and cleaned it out for the installation of the battery rack.


















The car is now off the stands and I tested the power brakes today. All that's left before a test drive is to installed the battery rack and batteries.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The EV is alive!








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d70V-8gOleA

I did 18 miles on my first charge, and I am impressed! I can zip up and down hills like they are nothing, and I my Zilla is only set to 520 motor amps and 360 battery amps, or 2C on my CALB 180AH. 

I have a few more things to do, such as hookup the charging socket and get the heater running as this weather is getting cooler.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Congrats on the first drive.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have my charging socket installed and working. I have also decided how I am going to integrate my heater system into the original Honda controls, so tomorrow I am going to build the simple comparator circuit I designed to run the heater when the Temp knob is all the way hot.

I am also going to try to get my new EV plates tomorrow, I have a morning activity at school but then the rest of the day off.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I am still working on the small details, including getting the plates resolved. i got boned by the RMV, they had no clue what to do with all my properly filled paperwork so they turned me away. I ended up calling the main office and found someone who knew what to do and gave me the name of the supervisor the teller will call next time I visit the RMV. 

So Friday I will do the registration process again and then go for my alignment and inspection! I've decided to go to the Honda dealer for the inspection to see what they have to say. First I am going to finish the heater system, then I can go on full time commuting next week!


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

A great little conversion!

Shame the RMV couldn't sort you out straight away. Hopefully it will be fine next week.


----------



## jrod84 (Jan 20, 2011)

Amazing job! It was awesome to see the conversion happen in almost real time.

Question: Why not go with the SAE J1772 plug? I know it requires a few extra step in set up, but here in TN it seems like the only public charge stations I have seen are using that type of adaptor. It has become the accepted norm. Im just curious your mindset.

Thanks
Jared


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey good job and congrats on your first ride. Yours has got to be one of the quickest conversions I've known of.

You should strap your old muffler and tailpipe under the car and take it for inspection. Watch them bang their machine trying to figure out why it isn't picking up any exhaust. That or maybe they'll just give you the cleanest "pass" ever.

Luckily (I guess) we don't have inspections here in FL. When I'm done with my conversion, I'm getting a new plate and insurance and that's it. I'm not going to get into explaining EVs to the DMV and be tangleg up in their red tape.

JR


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

jrod84 said:


> Amazing job! It was awesome to see the conversion happen in almost real time.
> 
> Question: Why not go with the SAE J1772 plug? I know it requires a few extra step in set up, but here in TN it seems like the only public charge stations I have seen are using that type of adaptor. It has become the accepted norm. Im just curious your mindset.
> 
> ...


I am thinking about J1772 but right now all I use is 110v and 220v through standard outlets. There are a lot of charging stations around here but I don't stop at them enough to justify $500 in J1772 socket and plug just yet.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

JRoque said:


> Hey good job and congrats on your first ride. Yours has got to be one of the quickest conversions I've known of.
> 
> You should strap your old muffler and tailpipe under the car and take it for inspection. Watch them bang their machine trying to figure out why it isn't picking up any exhaust. That or maybe they'll just give you the cleanest "pass" ever.
> 
> ...


I actually thought about doing that, but then I realized I sold the muffler! 

Yeah, it was fast because I was so motivated and made myself collect all the parts before even starting. Also with this being my second EV I already knew where my issues on the conversion process were going to be so I had solutions before I even started. 

Friday is round two with the RMV, but this time I am not leaving until its done. I have EVERYTHING, including the plates from my old EV that I just couldn't throw out, my title and the contact info for two supervisors that can do the process step by step if the teller cant. I am also going to a different RMV hoping it will go smoother. 

I just can't wait until commuting starts, I just need to finish integrating the heater control, which is just laziness on my part, but I will do it before my inspection.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I got my EV plates!









Apparently I am the first person to receive these new EV plates in MA! The numbers on the plates correspond to different things such as when the registration needs renewal, which RMV they were assigned, etc. This was actually plate 7 out of the 10 this RMV that I could choose from and I liked the numbers. We had to call the main RMV office in Boston to get the supervisor, who said that this is the first time that she knew any of the EV plates were given out and even she had to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

I've followed your blogs since your first conversion. Congrats on getting it plated. Looks good. Looking forward to hearing about how it does on the commute, and differences to your first conversion.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Joey said:


> I've followed your blogs since your first conversion. Congrats on getting it plated. Looks good. Looking forward to hearing about how it does on the commute, and differences to your first conversion.


I put 19.2 miles on it today between getting the inspection and some shopping. My last EV I usually started performance loss around 15 miles, but I had no difference in performance and didn't realize how far I had gone! 

I have a small list of what I need to do to the EV:
- Get the Heater running
- Get the tach working
- Build an AH counter/fuel gauge
- Get the A/C running

I am thinking about my heater controls tonight and tomorrow I will set it up.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice plates! In one of my other hobbies, 73 means 'regards'. I remember when I got my brand new car while living in Boston and had to inspect it on the second year. The dude at the inspection center drilled two holes in the front bumper to attach the front plate. I was livid. That was the first year they required front plates and I had no idea he was going to do that.

So being it Taxassachusetts and all, did they charge you an EV fee because you weren't going to use gas anymore?

Congrats on the long drive. It sounds like everything is shaping up and going nicely. What are your plans to drive the AC compressor, separate motor?

73,
JR


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

JRoque said:


> Nice plates! In one of my other hobbies, 73 means 'regards'. I remember when I got my brand new car while living in Boston and had to inspect it on the second year. The dude at the inspection center drilled two holes in the front bumper to attach the front plate. I was livid. That was the first year they required front plates and I had no idea he was going to do that.
> 
> So being it Taxassachusetts and all, did they charge you an EV fee because you weren't going to use gas anymore?
> 
> ...


I was actually surprised there were no EV taxes. They are really trying to push the EV world here, with my plates came a note to the ChargePoint website to promote the FREE charging stations in MA. I still need the J1772 plug and socket but it's a start. 

I have a separate motor for the A/C, a 2.5 HP treadmill motor. I found out through trial and error that my compressor need 1.2 HP to run and I just got a smaller pulley to put on the motor, so hopefully the A/C will be running soon.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have about 300 miles on the EV and I am working on the last few things. My master clutch and slave cylinders blew last week so I ordered up some new ones from Honda. 

This coming weekend I am going to fix the clutch cylinders, and I am also going to redo the heater plumbing. I am going to winterize the EV and make sure the heater is running so I won't have any problems this winter.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Like the plates.


TheSGC said:


> I was actually surprised there were no EV taxes. They are really trying to push the EV world here, with my plates came a note to the ChargePoint website to promote the FREE charging stations in MA. I still need the J1772 plug and socket but it's a start...


 You just need an adapter like this:
http://www.tucsonev.com/

I've used mine with Clipper Creek and ChargePoint with no issues. Like you, I just use a 240V outlet when charging at home. Saw no reason to have only the J1772 on the car, which would require me to buy the expensive J1772 plug to charge at home. Still, not worth it unless you need to use the EVSE's for longer trips.


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I just read the entire thread. Congrats on a nice build, and thanks for posting this thread. I am glad to see that you did not use a j plug. 110 and 220 are the most common plugs in the united states, so it makes sense to be able to plug your car into one of these common plugs.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I do most of my charging at work (120v) and home (230v) so I have a 20 AMP 50ft 120v extension cord with an adapter I use at home for hooking it up to the 230v dryer plug at night. 

I am thinking about the J1772 socket since all the chargers here use it. The adapter is a great idea, but I'm just afraid of it being stolen in the Boston garages that I want to park in.

This weekend I am going to fix the stupid CMC and CSC. I don't mind clutchless shifting, I hate the vibrating fork that happens when the CSC looses pressure! I am also going to get my heat running and hook up the tachometer. My goal is that my EV will be winter ready by the end of this weekend.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 875 EV miles! I also got my liquid heater setup running using the stock Honda climate control system. It's getting to close to freezing at night and I don't like being cold in my commutes. I have a 1500 watt KATs water heater, but at my voltage its putting closer to 2 KW of heat out and its nice and hot.

So far the EV has been really reliable. I do have to replace one of my rear springs, which is defective. It sags a lot and it not operating no where near its specs. This week I am going to try and get it fixed.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I've cleared 1,000 EV miles! It's more like 1,080 miles now and I have been having fun. For the next month I have unlimited access to a garage for the first time in my life so I have been using it well.

This past weekend I installed my front splash guard and installed new adjustable rear cambers.







​
It was easy to install, although the rear left camber needed two people to align back onto the wheel bushing. 

And here is the final look:









The EV looks much better in the rear. It used to look like there was 600 lbs in the trunk but now it just looks lowered. 

Next I have to insulate my heater tubes and get the master and slave clutch cylinders installed. I've been putting it off for a while I really should get it done since I have the parts. 

I am going to make an appointment to get my rear strut bolt replaced, I might stop by the shop sometime after work. With the right tools its a 10 minute job. 

I still have that EV grin, there is just something satisfying about not buying gas. And I have heat so I am a happy camper. ​


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Yesterday I did some Christmas shopping with my dad and we used my EV. It was a 41+ mile trip with heat on the entire time and I ended up using 17.74 KWh from the wall. The heater is about 2.2-2.5 KW and it was running for at least 1.5 hours throughout the drive. 

I have been playing with my drivetrain a bit and suspension trying to get my goal of 250 WH/Mi from the batteries without using the heater. I am getting pretty close I think, right now with heat running I am looking at 398 WH/Mi from the battery pack and my last non-heater run was 268 WH/Mi from the batteries (291 WH/Mi from the wall according to my Kilowatt meter).


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been having lots of fun with my EV, but now I am doing a transmission rebuild. There has been a minor bearing noise since I built the EV but a few days ago it just got louder and before any real damage occurs I am taking everything apart and doing a rebuild on the bearings. I really should have done this from the beginning as it had 182,000 miles on it from the start.

Since my motor and transmission will be out I am going to replace my clutch master and slave cylinders, properly insulated my heater and just clean up things.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Update: I removed my motor and transmission a few weeks ago to find out that I had motor shaft damage! It appears that the H bushing was defective and loosened a bit and rust didnt help it out either.

So now I have a Warp 9 and I've replaced my H bushing with a QT bushing and now I am assembling the setup to test out in my basement. 

I'm hoping for this weather to improve, I have no garage and I still need to do a lot of work before I can put everything back together. I'm hoping to get it all back together within two weeks, I'm sick of paying for gas. 

Tomorrow I'll post pictures.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had a busy weekend mounting plates and clutch to my Warp 9 and breaking in the brushes.







​ 
I also rebuilt my transmission today.







​ 






​ 
The inside of the transmission looked brand new. I only found two bearings that had issues. The Input Shaft Bearing has excessive grinding noise to it (which is the problem bearing I expected) and the bearing at the other end of that shaft has excessive play and fell right off the shaft. I replaced those two bearings and some oil seals and all I have left to do it seal up the transmission and test the setup on the floor. 

I'm watching the weather this week looking for a time where I can drop in this new setup, assuming it all goes good in my test run.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

This weekend was the first Traffic Ban in MA since the blizzard of '78 so I had some time to finish up the transmission and cleanup my tools. In MA a traffic ban means if you are caught driving on any roads you get fined $1k and in jail for a year. 

Of course my EV is now buried under 2+ feet of snow and now I'm going to dig it out because tomorrow is supposed to be nice and sunny and I want to put the motor/transmission back into my EV if I can! I am waiting for the liquid gasket seal on the transmission to dry for an hour or so and then I am going to put the transmission and motor together and give it a test run. I won't any fluid in it so it's going to be just for a few seconds to check alignment. 

I really wish I had a garage, these past two days were perfect for playing with cars in a garage.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey SGC
Any chance you compared Civic gears to those in your AT1200? I'm trying to find out which are the ones that are interchangeable, from rumour they're Honda bits. remember we spoke about trying the drive shafts in your AT1200? I want to try alter the ratios in the AT1200 for a bit more top speed in a smaller car (small tyre circumferences).


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

tylerwatts said:


> Hey SGC
> Any chance you compared Civic gears to those in your AT1200? I'm trying to find out which are the ones that are interchangeable, from rumour they're Honda bits. remember we spoke about trying the drive shafts in your AT1200? I want to try alter the ratios in the AT1200 for a bit more top speed in a smaller car (small tyre circumferences).


I haven't pulled out my AT1200 yet, I have to clean up and sort out a few rooms in my house and get to it. 

I also just found out my speed sensor doesn't fit the Warp 9 so I just ordered up the Warp 9 speed sensor. I am really going to try to get the motor installed this week and the EV back up and running. I think I can get the motor installed on Wednesday if I can get my dad to help me move it out of the basement Tuesday night.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

No problem, just trying to idetify potential gear swops to alter the AT1200 ratio for a higher top speed. If you get the chance please let us know!


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It was really nice today so I decided since I didn't have classes I would start putting my EV back together.
























Last night my dad helped me move the Warp 9 from the basement to outside my EV. Then this morning I got the transmission out and mounted it to the Warp 9. Then I had to drill new holes on my rear motor mount because the Warp 9 has a different rear bolt pattern.

Then after lunch we used the engine hoist to install the motor and transmission combo into my Civic. It went pretty well, after a few minutes we had two of the four engine mounts bolted in. The rear mount is always difficult to do but my dad was able to help after he got home from work.

I also had to get a new speed sensor for the Warp 9. My old sensor was too small for the 1.125" shaft so I got a new sensor from Evolve Electrics with 2 day shipping and it arrived as I was installing the motor. It took 30 seconds to install as the Warp 9 was built with bolt holes for a speed sensor.

Now I have the Warp 9 installed, the axles in and the tires back on the EV. Later this week I am going to try and get more things installed, including better insulation for the heater pipe and batteries. I am really hoping to start commuting again in the next week, I just need the weather to cooperate long enough to finish the last 10%.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Very good progress.
I hope you will get nice weather and get it rolling, this is the 4th week of driving mine daily and I love it, not finished yet, but is very "drivable" .


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

TEV said:


> Very good progress.
> I hope you will get nice weather and get it rolling, this is the 4th week of driving mine daily and I love it, not finished yet, but is very "drivable" .


EV's are never done, they just reach a point where you can drive them. 

Today is really nice weather, I'm just stuck doing classes and work! I hope to get some little things done tonight like get the shifter mounted and insulate the heater pipes.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

TheSGC said:


> EV's are never done, they just reach a point where you can drive them.


That is as perfect of a signature tagline as I've ever seen. Good progress, too.

JR


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

JRoque said:


> That is as perfect of a signature tagline as I've ever seen. Good progress, too.
> 
> JR


You're right, that's a great signature line...


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I went for a test drive today and it was amazing for 2 miles. Then it went south with vibrations, noises from the transmission, jerking and jamming. 

Turns out that my coupling just isn't clamping down tight enough on the motor shaft. So instead of trying to mess with it again I am just going to buy one from Can-EV or Rebirth Auto. I could get my coupling modified but the machine shop at school is pretty much booked until this summer and I can't wait that long.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

TheSGC said:


> I went for a test drive today and it was amazing for 2 miles. Then it went south with vibrations, noises from the transmission, jerking and jamming.
> 
> Turns out that my coupling just isn't clamping down tight enough on the motor shaft. So instead of trying to mess with it again I am just going to buy one from Can-EV or Rebirth Auto. I could get my coupling modified but the machine shop at school is pretty much booked until this summer and I can't wait that long.


This is just not right, after all the effort you put in. I hope you get it back on the road very soon.

Good luck.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

TEV said:


> This is just not right, after all the effort you put in. I hope you get it back on the road very soon.
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah, its a real downer. On Monday I am ordering a coupling, probably from CAN-EV as they replied to me last night with some info.

This coupling worked great on my last EV because it was an Automatic that didnt not have a moving clutch that could slide up and down the motor shaft with the insane force needed to press it. When I did the test drive it was perfect until I pressed in the clutch to shift gears, then it went south.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

SGC

Sorry to hear about your woes.

On a side note though. Can you tell me the model numbers and manufacturer of your transmission please. It loks strikingly similar to Nissan units which could be an amazing coincidence and opportunity for me! Been thinking maybe I should convert a smaller car first before my Rav4 and the Nissan Micra seems a good choice for a single AC24LS. Keen to know if the transmissions are the same, as there are as many, or more Hondas floating round the UK with blown motors and bullet-proof trans for me to pick up cheap.

Thanks


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

TheSGC said:


> Yeah, its a real downer. On Monday I am ordering a coupling, probably from CAN-EV as they replied to me last night with some info.
> 
> This coupling worked great on my last EV because it was an Automatic that didnt not have a moving clutch that could slide up and down the motor shaft with the insane force needed to press it. When I did the test drive it was perfect until I pressed in the clutch to shift gears, then it went south.


I have a clutchless adapter and is very easy to change gears, the only "down" is that you have to wait 1 or 2 seconds before moving the shifter into the next gear, I only have to shift one time regarding the speed limit zone : second to third on 25Mph zone, third to fourth on 35Mph zone and third to fifth on highway, so no big deal for the small delay using a clutchless considering the time, moneys and complication of making/buying a clutch adapter


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

tylerwatts said:


> SGC
> 
> Sorry to hear about your woes.
> 
> ...


My Civic's transmission is a Honda SLW for the D17A2 VTEC Civic EV.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I ordered up a coupling this morning from Can-EV. I should get it next week on the 27th then I can get to installing it later in the week. 

I'm hoping that I can install it in one day. I will pull the electronics the night before then I can spend a full day pulling out the motor/transmission then install the new coupling and get it back in.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have spent the past two days installing the new Can-EV Honda Civic motor coupling and adapter plate. It's a really nice design that doesn't need any fancy alignment.









The Can-EV coupling is the same as what I had, but it is not a taper locking. Due to the variations in manufacturing of taper locking hubs (which has been my problem, 5 hubs of the same model, all with different dimensions), a tight fit slip design with 3 set screws is now used.









The coupling also gets pressed onto the motor shaft all the way until it hits the bearing. This means that it has no where to go when the clutch gets pressed in. Add some locktite to each of the set screws and it's good to go.
After the coupling is installed, the adapter plate gets bolted to the motor. It's a nice tight fit.










Then I installed the flywheel and tested it for any imbalances. There was no wobble or scrapping of any kind! Then I was able to mount the setup together and mount it into the Civic.










The Can-EV adapter plate and coupling setup was 1.25" shorter that my original setup, which made installing it very easy.










By the end of last night I had the motor in the Civic and bolted down. Today I spent the morning filling up the transmission with fluid, adjusting the mounts and wiring up the electronics.

Right before lunch I was able to drive the EV! But before I put the car on the ground I did a test spin and we found noise coming from the comm end of the motor. After playing with the rear motor mount, the RPM sensor and other bolts I finally inspected the brushes and found that they were the culprit. They aren't fully seated yet so they make some noise, but after some 20 MPH cruising in 2nd gear for 30 or so seconds the noise went away. It will probably take 1000+ miles to fully break in the brushes so for the next few months I won't be pulling 1000 AMPs to the motor!

I did go on a drive this afternoon and it was the best EV drive I have ever had! It was smooth, no noise from the transmission or motor, and the drag seemed a lot less than with my last coupling setup. Tonight I am setting up a tablet PC to monitor my Zilla so I can log the drives and compare them to my initial drives early this past Fall. I am also going to use my Kilowatt Meter tomorrow night to get my Wh/Mi from the wall.

It's good to be gas free again!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What was the brand of taperlock that had varying dimensions, so we can avoid it?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

JRP3 said:


> What was the brand of taperlock that had varying dimensions, so we can avoid it?


They were the H-bushings from Surpluscenter.com

I had used them 6 years ago and they were all to spec, but now they vary. I also tried TB Woods QD bushings, which were closer to spec but still off.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The Warp 9 has been running really well. I am testing the WH/Mi and my last test was 367 WH/Mi from the wall. That was mostly 35-45 MPH driving for 26.2 miles. 

I did pump my tires up to 40 PSI, but I still need to get one of the rear cambers adjusted. I am hoping to have time in the coming days to take the tire off and give it an adjustment and see what that does.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I haven't updated this in a while!

I have installed the new EV Display and its working great! It's nice to see my SoC and how much I am actually drawing for current.

But now I have a problem, my rear suspension is sagging too low. I had installed Skunk2 coils with 450 lbs/in spring rate and 5" long and its not enough. I am looking at new coils from Ground Controls but cant decide on the spring rate.

Does anyone have any insight? I was thinking about 6" or 7" long with a spring rate of 1200 lbs/inch but not sure if that is way too much. I don't want to lower the car, I want it to stock height.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

TheSGC said:


> I haven't updated this in a while!
> 
> I have installed the new EV Display and its working great! It's nice to see my SoC and how much I am actually drawing for current.
> 
> ...


 If you measured x, the spring compression under load of the original springs when the car was stock (as Mike Brown suggests in his book, _Convert It_), and the weight (F) that was on the rear axle, you can calculate k = -F/x of the original springs. This information and the weight you added to the rear axle load should enable the spring manufacturer to determine the appropriate k and x for new springs. I would guess that increasing the spring stock diameter for a larger k should be enough, as long as the increase in load was not too large, but the manufacturer should be more knowledgeable. If you increased F by X%, I would think a similar increase in k should do it. If you try and increase x much it may be very difficult, if not impossible, to install them in the car. The spring manufacturer may have the data for the original springs, in which case the measurements wouldn't be required.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I ended up calling Ground Controls and talked about my application. I ended up ordering two 6" spring with 1000 lbs/inch spring rate. It's an inch longer than what I currently have and a little over twice the spring rate. 

I should get them next week, then I will get them installed.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I got the new GC springs installed last week and what a difference in ride height!









The Civic is now back at stock height and it rides great! No more bottoming out on potholes and the tires are aligned much better.

Next I will be insulating the battery pack and I ordered a new, more powerful heater. Right now I have a 1000 watt heater and while it works to keep the windows clean, it doesn't get the passengers very warm. I have a 1500 watt heater on the way which should do the trick.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

The weather was good enough today to motivate me to do some EV work. I finally installed my EV Display onto a Pillar Pod:










I purchased the EV Display this past summer/fall and it's been living in the cup holders ever since. I was planning on installing it into the dash, but I found the Pillar Pod a much better solution. It only too me 30 minutes to install it this afternoon and I think it looks great.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

It is also easier to view at that angle. You don't have to move your head and hardly have to divert your eyes from the road, its right there in front of your face.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice build  ... Have you tested out how far you can do on a charge yet ? How are you liking the calb lithiums ?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I have not done a full range test yet, but at my current calculations I should get 60 miles in the winter and about 85 miles in the summer. 

The longest I've driven has been 50 miles and I plan on starting to commute to work with is 32 miles each way. I will charge at work and hopefully get charging stations installed this spring.


----------



## johnjcbs (Oct 10, 2012)

How well has your heater been working?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

johnjcbs said:


> How well has your heater been working?


It keeps the windows clear and is actually starting to work better. I placed a 4 lb container of DampRid last weekend in the back seat to help with the excessive moisture in the EV. I've been getting some frost on the battery terminals after 3-4 days of not using the EV and the interior has been really moist because the heater does take a while to warm up. 

Since putting the DampRid container in, the EV has not fogged up or terminals frozen over once this past week. The heater was better because it was heating dry air and not humid, moist air. 

I do need to get new tires for the EV. The poor Skunk2 coilovers I had in the rear wore out the tires and now that I have the new suspension (and rotated the tires so the crappy ones are in front!) I'm going to get a decent set. My old EV had a set of Goodyear FuleMax tires that were amazing for the Wh/Mi and traction so I might pickup a set of those. They fun part will be watching the guys at sears figure out the EV.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It's been a while since the weather has cooperated for me to do any upgrades to my EV. A few weeks ago I was able to install my J1772 socket and I've just been driving my EV. 

The weather is finally warming up and I need to do a final check on a plug at work, but I think I will starting commuting in my EV next week. I do need to install the J1772 control circuit so I can start using the EV charging stations in the area, hopefully that will happen sometime this spring.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been able to do anything on my EV besides drive it to work on the nice days. I've been working on house renovations but not I'm finally finding time to poke at my EV.

I'm pulling out the hot water heater system, which died for the 3rd time last year. I'm installing a ceramic heater in the EV instead.

Right now I have removed the blower unit and I'm going to mount two 500w ceramic heater units into the blower. I considered removed the old heater core, but removing the dash, discharging the A/C, etc was going to be a 12-18 hour job. I am waiting for the ceramic elements to arrive in the next few days then I can post pictures.


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

TheSGC said:


> It's been a while since I've been able to do anything on my EV besides drive it to work on the nice days. I've been working on house renovations but not I'm finally finding time to poke at my EV.
> 
> I'm pulling out the hot water heater system, which died for the 3rd time last year. I'm installing a ceramic heater in the EV instead.
> 
> Right now I have removed the blower unit and I'm going to mount two 500w ceramic heater units into the blower. I considered removed the old heater core, but removing the dash, discharging the A/C, etc was going to be a 12-18 hour job. I am waiting for the ceramic elements to arrive in the next few days then I can post pictures.


Hello. Do you have any idea why the heater died? Was it overheating? Too much juice?


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

mons2b said:


> Hello. Do you have any idea why the heater died? Was it overheating? Too much juice?


I haven't pulled it out yet to check, but I believe it was too much power to the element. It wasn't a self regulating element like a PTC ceramic element is so I'm betting when the climate control system closed the valve on the core and it just fried. 

My new elements should be arriving any day now.


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

TheSGC said:


> I haven't pulled it out yet to check, but I believe it was too much power to the element. It wasn't a self regulating element like a PTC ceramic element is so I'm betting when the climate control system closed the valve on the core and it just fried.
> 
> My new elements should be arriving any day now.


Did you consider wiring in a cheap adjustable temperature circuit. You can get one for about $3 USD from china with free shipping. One of those and a relay on your element and problem solved. Over temp off goes the relay.

Im not a fan of the ceramic in heater core location myself.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

mons2b said:


> Did you consider wiring in a cheap adjustable temperature circuit. You can get one for about $3 USD from china with free shipping. One of those and a relay on your element and problem solved. Over temp off goes the relay.
> 
> Im not a fan of the ceramic in heater core location myself.


It had a temperature switch attached to the main relay, but didn't seem to work fast enough. I know an air bubble killed the first element, not sure about this one. 

Even when it did work, taking 15 minutes to heat up for a 20 minute drive just doesn't work for me. A PTC ceramic element is much safer since the technology behind it is self regulating to power, even if a fan dies it wont go up in flames.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

I installed a 500w ceramic element over a month ago and it does fine for temps over 40F and to keep the window clear. I couldn't fit the second element yet, but I will get to that later.

I have been driving my EV a lot to work, but this past Friday my Elcon 2000+ died a few minute into a charge. I've been thinking about upgrading to a 5 KW anyways, so after some research I ordered a TSM2500 x2 kit from Thunderstruck-EV last night. 

I can also use this time to upgrade to Electric Power Steering and get the A/C pulley connected.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, any Nissan Leaf spare parts that you might be able to use? Those come with 6.6kw chargers, very efficient heat and A/C, etc. There has to be a good number of spare Leaf parts on eBay by now.

JR


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

TheSGC said:


> It had a temperature switch attached to the main relay, but didn't seem to work fast enough. I know an air bubble killed the first element, not sure about this one.
> 
> Even when it did work, taking 15 minutes to heat up for a 20 minute drive just doesn't work for me. A PTC ceramic element is much safer since the technology behind it is self regulating to power, even if a fan dies it wont go up in flames.


Hello. Can you please tell me how many volts you fed to the water heater? Thanks.


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

mons2b said:


> Hello. Can you please tell me how many volts you fed to the water heater? Thanks.


 The water heater was at 144v.

I thought about using some Leaf parts but it would require more modifications that I have time for at the moment. I should have my new charger this weekend, then I can get to installing in.


----------

